# Boston University MFA



## Hyo-Jin Kim (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone apply to BU? Any interview invites or rejections?


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 3, 2011)

hey i did for MFA screenwriting.
Heard nothing yet. I dont think we'll be hearing till mid March.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Mar 3, 2011)

I also applied.  They don't have interviews, but decisions should be mailed any day now as they said "early to mid March".

Good luck to all.


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 10, 2011)

Just received my acceptance from Boston University. Good Luck as always!


----------



## KrisKelvin (Mar 10, 2011)

> Originally posted by Munky the robot:
> Just received my acceptance from Boston University. Good Luck as always!



Congrats, Munky.  If I may ask: did you receive an email yesterday saying your decision had been mailed "in the past few days"?  I did, however it didn't come today...and now I'm going out of town for over a week so I won't be able to check my mailbox.


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 10, 2011)

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Munky the robot:
> Just received my acceptance from Boston University. Good Luck as always!



Congrats, Munky.  If I may ask: did you receive an email yesterday saying your decision had been mailed "in the past few days"?  I did, however it didn't come today...and now I'm going out of town for over a week so I won't be able to check my mailbox. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I did! And right after I mailed them about a change in my mailing address. So I had to call and find out if they sent it to the old one or the new one. Turned out they had sent it to the old one so I emailed Jennifer Healey and she had another one mailed. Today I was emailed by John Bernstein and he told me that I was accepted and that if I have any questions about the course I should get in touch with him.
It will be a while before I receive the package though cos they had to mail out a second one to the new address. It was nice of them to email cos they say they DONT email decisions ( which I think is weird.)

Oh you re going out of town also means u wont be around to celebrate ur AFi acceptance  Its 11th here where I am so 4 days left!!!!


----------



## KrisKelvin (Mar 10, 2011)

> Originally posted by Munky the robot:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Munky the robot:
> Just received my acceptance from Boston University. Good Luck as always!



Congrats, Munky.  If I may ask: did you receive an email yesterday saying your decision had been mailed "in the past few days"?  I did, however it didn't come today...and now I'm going out of town for over a week so I won't be able to check my mailbox. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I did! And right after I mailed them about a change in my mailing address. So I had to call and find out if they sent it to the old one or the new one. Turned out they had sent it to the old one so I emailed Jennifer Healey and she had another one mailed. Today I was emailed by John Bernstein and he told me that I was accepted and that if I have any questions about the course I should get in touch with him.
It will be a while before I receive the package though cos they had to mail out a second one to the new address. It was nice of them to email cos they say they DONT email decisions ( which I think is weird.)

Oh you re going out of town also means u wont be around to celebrate ur AFi acceptance  Its 11th here where I am so 4 days left!!!! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sure enough, I got off the plane and turned my phone back on to find a voice mail from one of the professors with the same message you got from John Bernstein (I'm in and I can contact him if I have any questions).  I'm just hoping it wasn't some kind of sick joke. 

Also, I may be out of town but I still have access to my phone and email, and I believe AFI contacts you directly if you're accepted.  Of course, if I don't hear anything come Tuesday it will be a long trip back knowing my rejection letter is likely waiting.


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats Kris! 

I 'm pretty sure u'll make it in AFI as well.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Mar 11, 2011)

> Originally posted by Munky the robot:
> Congrats Kris!
> 
> I 'm pretty sure u'll make it in AFI as well.



If only you were making the admissions decisions, I'd feel a lot more confident in my chances...


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 11, 2011)

Hehe I m not but I gotta feeling bout this.


----------



## Dro (Mar 21, 2011)

Wait-listed!


----------



## KrisKelvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Probably should have mentioned this earlier, but I respectfully declined my acceptance and fellowship for screenwriting.  So hopefully this helps someone off the wait list!


----------



## ATown (Apr 16, 2011)

Just got a teaching fellowship at BU, so I turned down Columbia.  Any other screenwriters accepting admission?


----------

